# Radio Concerts



## Topaz

There is a *Radio 3 *concert at 19.30 GMT today, 14 Dec 06, which contains some nice works by Brahms and Schumann. 
Details below:

​http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio3/performanceon3/pip/5irpe/

N.B. For overseas members, it is possible to get an internet link if you click on the "Radio Player" red button in the top right of the screen.​This concert was recorded live earlier this year in commemoration of the 150th anniversary of the death of Robert Schumann. The orchestra is the Northern Sinfonia conducted by Thomas Zehetmair, who is also the soloist for the Brahms VC. Robert Schumann lived from 1810 to 1856. He suffered from bipolar disorder (severe depression) and died in sad circumstances in a sanatorium. He was a very great composer in his own right, although not greatly appreciated in his own day. Johannes Brahms (1833-97) came to live with the Schumann family in 1853, and remained a lifelong friend and supporter of the family. This is no doubt why the two composers' works are combined here.

*Schumann S4 *was first written in 1841 but was heavily revised in 1851. It so happens that Clara (Robert's widow) preferred the later version whereas Brahms preferred the earlier. The 1851 version is the "heavier" of the two. Both versions are quite energetic. Both versions are played these days, and I am not sure which version is played in this concert. I must say that it is not my favourite Schumann symphony, that being undoubtedly S3 ("Rhenish"), but it is pretty good. The best CD set of Schumann's 4 symphonies is by Sawallisch/Staatskapelle Dresden.

*Brahms VC*, composed in 1878, is one of the finest VCs in the violin repertoire. It is one which is difficult to play, with rapid scale passages and much rhythmic variation. It is written in the same key, D Maj, as Beethoven and Tchaikovsky's VCs. My favourite CD version of this work is by Nathan Milstein/Pittsburgh Orchestra, if anyone does not have it and feels like going out afterwards to buy it.

Topaz


----------



## Guest

Now I have your location Topaz, LOL.
I have the Brahms by Anna Sophia Mutter, BPO Karajan.
I also saw our Nigel perform it a few years ago when he visited NZ


----------



## Topaz

To all *Mahler fans *(yes, you Linz)

You might be interested to know that the Radio 3 "composer of the week" is Mahler, in a 5-part series each lasting an hour, starting tonight at 12.00 GMT.

​http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio3/

Click on "composer of the week" half way down the right hand side and it will give you the schedule of events. You will get a commentary on his life etc, interspersed with pieces of material. To get the transmission, click on "Radio Player" top right. Don't expect hi-fi but it's not bad.

I hope you all realise we Brits are paying for this BBC service! Since the transmission is past my bed-time, I'm going to have a Mahler evening and am currently listening to my favourite symphony: No 4.

Topaz


----------

